# Suche Jemanden für " Werbt einen Freund "



## Kerøsin (11. März 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich suche jemanden für die Aktion "Werbt einen Freund".

Ich spiele auf dem Server Destromath auf Hordenseite weil da der großteil meiner Chars ist.

Wenn ich jemanden zum werben finde kann ich einen Starthilfe anbieten in Form von: Gildeninvite (+10% lvl Bonus ), späterer Raidplatz und bei Abschluss eines 2 monatigen Abos ein nettes Startkapital.

Ich würde mit euch Leveln und durch Instanzen gehen.

Wer darauf nicht unbedingt wert legt, mit dem würde ich auch auf einem x beliebigen Server gehen und Leveln.




Ich freu mich auf eure Anfragen.




MfG

Kero


----------



## Kerøsin (11. März 2012)

/push


----------



## kopfnuss88 (11. März 2012)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Kerøsin (11. März 2012)

pls erst lesen dann schreiben 

Ich bin aktiver WoWler und suche jemanden den ich werben kann


----------



## Kerøsin (16. März 2012)

die suche ist noch aktuell also einfach anschreiben bei interesse


----------

